# Irish Shipping Crew.



## crosstownk (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to do some research into two of my uncles. Both worked on Irish Shipping vessels in the 1950's & 60's.

My uncle William (Willie) Pidgeon was on the Irish Poplar 2 maiden voyage where he fell 30ft into the hold and died. This was in early December 1956. The ship returned to Cork. As far as I know it the Irish Poplar was on it's maiden voyage to Houston to pick up a consignment of grain bound for India.

Another uncle, Willie's brother, died from a fall in Portugal while painting the ship. I do not know which ship nor am I 100% sure if it was an Irish Shipping vessel. His name was Raymond Pidgeon. Apparently it took some weeks to find his body. This happened in the early 1960's.

I'm not looking for anything particular but anything that anyone can contribute - memories, stories, photos, particulars, etc - would be greatly appreciated.

I have located a photograph of another uncle, Paddy Pidgeon (Irish Blackthorn) thanks to www.irishships.com Unfortunately Paddy is also deceased but from illness rather than an accident.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## d.mccarthy (Oct 21, 2007)

sorry cant help you there,but sailed on the Irish Oak in the late 70,s


----------



## walkonthewildside (Nov 9, 2011)

There is a great book out about Irish Shipping called "Steady as she goes" written by John Malloy. Lots some photos and lots of names mentioned. A great great read. Highly reccomended


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

*John Malloy*



walkonthewildside said:


> There is a great book out about Irish Shipping called "Steady as she goes" written by John Malloy. Lots some photos and lots of names mentioned. A great great read. Highly reccomended


I must agree with you there. I read it a couple of months ago, a great read if you are interested in tramp ships. I couldn't put it down.

Alec.


----------

